# What position do I leave plow in?



## AnthonyMS (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a new Snoway on a Jeep Wrangler that will sit for 6 weeks at a second home. Is it best to leave the plow in the up position, which results in the Jeep tilting forward due to the weight, or is it best to put some down pressure on the plow to relieve the weight on front end?

Thank you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Unhook it and back up couple inches.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Definitely on the ground.


----------



## AnthonyMS (Dec 3, 2015)

OK, thanks. Sounds like on the ground and off Jeep by a few inches is best options. That should make it easy to get back on, which I haven't done yet....

Cheers!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There is No need to take it off just put it in float and let it go down this will remove the weight of the plow from your truck. 
If it was a daily driver then removing it from the jeep would be the way to go.
But not in this case as there is no need to unhook just to hook it back up.
Leave it on and it will be ready to go this will relinquish issues with the plugs getting full of Ice or snow in the interim or bent pins etc etc..


If your concerned about it frezing to the ground set in on a couple chunks of wood.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2067948 said:


> There is No need to take it off just put it in float and let it go down this will remove the weight of the plow from your truck.
> If it was a daily driver then removing it from the jeep would be the way to go.
> But not in this case,
> Leave it on and it will be ready to go this will relinquish issues with the plugs getting full of Ice or snow in the interim or bent pins etc etc..
> ...


Dead Nuts on, Thumbs Up 
Do This


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would be worried about the extra gravitational pull.

When the stars line up with luner moon of the 5th day of the 7th week, it could play havoc on the central scrutinizer


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo;2067961 said:


> I would be worried about the extra gravitational pull.
> 
> When the stars line up with luner moon of the 5th day of the 7th week, it could play havoc on the *central scrutinizer*


I thought those particular jeeps had a sonic nebulizer not a central scrutinizer?

I could be wrong, it has been a long time since I have ever checked on the end line specs on the roraty gurter on one of those....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ok, no need to ruin the new guys thread with the unnecessary banter...
__________________
Thanx:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2067994 said:


> ok, no need to ruin the new guys thread with the unnecessary banter...
> __________________
> Thanx:waving:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## AnthonyMS (Dec 3, 2015)

SnoFarmer;2067994 said:


> ok, no need to ruin the new guys thread with the unnecessary banter...
> __________________
> Thanx:waving:


Yeah, you guys are as bad as the smart-asses on my Guitar Forum! :laughing:

Since it will be in the garage, and since there was still some weight on the front end of the jeep even in down position, I decided to unhook and back up a few inches.

Thanks for all the help. Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

AnthonyMS;2068043 said:


> Yeah, you guys are as bad as the smart-asses on my Guitar Forum! :laughing:
> 
> Since it will be in the garage, and since there was still some weight on the front end of the jeep even in down position, I decided to unhook and back up a few inches.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. Thumbs Up


Ha... after all that old dog you nailed it it was the central scrutinizer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't pat yourselfs to hard on the back.
( not talking to the op) 

I'd leave mine on.
The weight is not an issue.
A push bar or a winch would weight as much and it's on all the time.

You always seem to have to chase plow across the floor to get them back on
If it's not on a dolly.

no harm ether way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

AnthonyMS;2068043 said:


> Yeah, you guys are as bad as the smart-asses on my Guitar Forum! :laughing:
> 
> Since it will be in the garage, and since there was still some weight on the front end of the jeep even in down position, I decided to unhook and back up a few inches.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. Thumbs Up


Ur a good man chalie brown, be sure a post up some pics when the beast is ready.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2067961 said:


> I would be worried about the extra gravitational pull.
> 
> When the stars line up with luner moon of the 5th day of the 7th week, it could play havoc on the central scrutinizer


I hate it when the scrutinizer goes. Couldn't resist.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

They are so damn expensive, the aftermarket don't last for crap if you go the cheap way.


----------

